# AE sauvage 2, le retour?



## gjouvenat (3 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Je vire a la Mac Greggor:    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Pas bien


----------



## Amok (3 Janvier 2002)

Je sais lapin, mais je me soigne!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*


Pas bien*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MERCI !!!
C'est pas bien de parler des gens quand ils sont pas present 
Merci Greg


----------



## Gargamel (4 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cupidon:
*

MERCI !!!
C'est pas bien de parler des gens quand ils sont pas present 
Merci Greg*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

prout!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




apprends à lire!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2002)

Si tu le dis


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Janvier 2002)

C'est quand exactement ???? c'est ou ??? c'est jusqu'a quel heure ? Ou on s'inscrit ? qqun viens depuis geneve ?ect.... ect....

Merci.


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Janvier 2002)

J'ai rien dit....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On ma devancer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Greg un jeunot tous fous


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Janvier 2002)

Hé, les mecs, ca serait bien de faire un nouveau sujet, pour que les personnes interressés ayant raté l'AES3 soient au courant. Donc, les precédents membres actifs de l'AES ont déjà decidé de remettre le couvert pour le *samedi 9 fevrier* à _14h30_!!

Cette fois, rien ne m'empêchera de venir. Si quelqu'un peut remettre l'adresse du Lou, messieurs dames (et surtout demoiselles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ca se passe à Ménilmuche, au Lou Pascalou...


----------



## Sir (22 Janvier 2002)

Bon déjà je declare forfait , comme dirait Toine etant donne que j'ai que deux cases dans mon cerveau , il me sera impossible de faire qq chose sans mes deux smileys a chaque post


----------



## Apulée (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Bon déjà je declare forfait , comme dirait Toine etant donne que j'ai que deux cases dans mon cerveau , il me sera impossible de faire qq chose sans mes deux smileys a chaque post*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais le poupon fait montre d'"ironie", monsieur, allez regardez dans le dictionnaire avant de vous exprimer, vous saurez qu'un con est la chose dont vous rêvez quand vous dessinez des cartes de France!


----------



## Xav' (22 Janvier 2002)

Ouh-là, ouh-là...
Bon d'accord, on a dit "Sauvage", mais ce n'est pas une raison pour s'organiser n'importe comment.

Le 9, c'est un peu tôt. Mieux vaut goûter l'amertume des retrouvailles un peu plus tard que le 9 Février...
La date du 17 Février, à 14h30, au Lou Pascalou, semble plus appropriée.
Plus c'est long, plus c'est bon...

Donnons le temps au temps que diable !


----------



## Gargamel (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*Donnons le temps au temps!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_t'as jamais pensé à faire de la politique? parce que là, le slogan, je trouve que tu le tiens bien!_





(mister 1,50 mais chut!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

Hip Hip Hip.... API !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* Love... ®© *

Pour elle, codeur je deviendrai !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*...Le 9, c'est un peu tôt. [...
La date du 17 Février*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il faut se décider, en tout cas... qui veut 9, qui veut 17??


----------



## Cricri (22 Janvier 2002)

ICI

Lou Pascalou
14 rue pannoyaux 75020 Paris
M°  Ménilmontant 

Là


----------



## Bialès (22 Janvier 2002)

le problème, c'est qu'un membre éminent des AE sauvages, en la personne de Toine, ne peut pas être là le 17 mais le 9.
Etant donné que ça coute quand même pas grand chose de venir le 9....

En tous cas, cette fois, je serai là!


----------



## benR (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Il faut se décider, en tout cas... qui veut 9, qui veut 17??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le 17, je peux pas...Ca va commencer à faire louche si je rate 3 AE sauvage de suite.....


----------



## Bialès (22 Janvier 2002)

bon, ben c'est décidé, le 9!


----------



## Azrael (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iBurger®©:
*Hip Hip Hip.... API !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Love... ®© 

Pour elle, codeur je deviendrai !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'es vraiment un sale HOMELESSSSSSSSSS !
Rentre à la maison, nowwwwwwwwwwwwwww !






[API...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ]

[21 janvier 2002 : message édité par Azrael]


----------



## Gargamel (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*bon, ben c'est décidé, le 9!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon, je t'engage au marketing?


----------



## bouilla (22 Janvier 2002)

entendu !! ! cette fois je serais là !!
par contre, je vous avouerai que moi le soir ça m'arrangerait.... mais je ferais un p'tit effort   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&lt;img src="http://www.onytra.net/smileys/smile?band.gif" height="60" width="74"&gt;


----------



## bouilla (22 Janvier 2002)

j'crois que mon lien a foiré....


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

un essai


----------



## bouilla (22 Janvier 2002)

héhé !!!! salo alèm ! c'était le mien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, bah...j'imagine que j'ai oublié un p'tit detail


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2002)

ça vas me faire deux samedi de suite ou je ne vais dormir (mais c'est tellement bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*héhé !!!! salo alèm ! c'était le mien    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, bah...j'imagine que j'ai oublié un p'tit detail*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, le code HTML n'est pas accepté dans les forums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Par contre, oui c'est vrai que c'est rapide le 9, mais au moins, c'est tranquille, et on aura la droit à BenR et moi, qui ne pourront pas le 17....

Allez hop, à voter...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Bon déjà je declare forfait , comme dirait Toine etant donne que j'ai que deux cases dans mon cerveau , il me sera impossible de faire qq chose sans mes deux smileys a chaque post*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il se mettrait à comprendre ce qu'on lui dit j'ai l'impression...

Ca serait pas trop tôt non plus


----------



## benR (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
* c'est vrai que c'est rapide le 9, mais au moins, c'est tranquille, et on aura la droit à BenR et moi, qui ne pourront pas le 17....
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ca me semble une raison suffisante pour mettre ca le 9


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

ca me semble une raison suffisante pour mettre ca le 9   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis d'accord avec toi.. ca me paraît une raison suffisante....


----------



## Tyler (22 Janvier 2002)

Bon les enfants...LE NOEUF...


JE...


VIENS !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sur de sur je serais là...

J'espère que vous serez content de connaitre ma ptite famille électronique : mon Ti,mon Ipod (yaura mou aussi surement)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais alors par CONTRE héhé,

est-ce que ce cheeeeeeeer (et,zavez vu le nomb' de "e" !!??) Ficelle,pourras toujours m'offrir demeure pour la nuit...Mais evidemment,on ne dormira point...Ti en main,Je fraguerai comme un demon !

Brefffffff,voilà une chtite demande...
Je vais prendre mes billets dans la semaine...Comme ça ce sera parfait,la SNCF ne pourra pas m'entuber...(mais parait-il que "tout est possible chez Hassan Céhef ! Alors...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...

Bref,

Mes enfants,je vais pouvoir enfin vous voir,vous à qui je tiens temps (j'avoue mon penchant pour Alem,Ficelle,Yan,gargamel,iburger (à qui j'arrangerai le coup pour Api,et ferait barrage à Alèm et son 35 mm à rayon X des plus démoniaque...) Bialès,que j'ai déjà vu sur la pub de Macworld : 3615 BIALES : B-I-A-L-E-S, appellez vite : un Ti sexy sur canapé rouge à gagner ! MOUARF!BenR,Azra,Toine,Macin,gognol,Api la mysterieuse brune charmante,jeanba puissance 3000,Zara le grand manitout,aricosec le juste-icier maciste,gribz qui cette fois oubliera ces effets de style et critiques de l'aes,BENGILLI le grand Velveteur,Baax l'agresseur notoire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Amok,Xav'...J'en passe (maiss ptetre pas des meilleurs...HIHIHI).).


Bref,


j'arrete mon délire mes amis,car il est bien tard...

Et que demain,YA LE tain' de Bahut !

Et mon humeur Lebowskienne du moment de m'aide pas ! (en fait si elle m'aide,mais pas pour les mêmes trucs...ARF).


Bien le bonsoir,

Tyler va se coucher,
avec cette bonne nouvelle en tête.
Lou Pascalou enfin il vera,
la tête,à la bière,il se mettra.

PROBLEME,il va mettre du TEMPS à s'endormir.

Good night.
I will be very happy for this night et after !

[22 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Bialès (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
* Bialès,que j'ai déjà vu sur la pub de Macworld : 3615 BIALES : B-I-A-L-E-S, appellez vite : un Ti sexy sur canapé rouge à gagner ! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Putain, mais comment ils ont fait tous pour me reconnaitre!
rester incognito sur le net, ça n'est pas possible, contrairement aux idées reçues!


----------



## Xav' (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*

t'as jamais pensé à faire de la politique? parce que là, le slogan, je trouve que tu le tiens bien!





(mister 1,50&#8364; mais chut!)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*"La politique, c'est du show-bizness !"* peut-on entendre dans un film de Lelouch...
Alors, choisis ton camp camarade   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_pour les sous, j'avais mal calculé mon coup &gt;_

Bon, alors partons pour le 9 Février


----------



## ficelle (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*est-ce que ce cheeeeeeeer (et,zavez vu le nomb' de "e" !!??) Ficelle,pourras toujours m'offrir demeure pour la nuit...Mais evidemment,on ne dormira point...Ti en main,Je fraguerai comme un demon !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
oula.... le 9, c'est les wacances scolaires !
j'suis pas sur d'etre là !
et je ne le saurais pas avant une bonne semaine....


----------



## Tyler (22 Janvier 2002)

ok...

Ben dans ce cas...Tu me diras...

Ou sinon ptetre ya-t-il quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Yann-Bleiz [...] Je trouve ta signature absolumenet excellente ! [...] *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Echange de bons procédés, la tienne est très bien aussi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les brebis, les PC impies!! Excelent!! Au plaisir d'en discuter le 9 autour d'une bière, avec pourquoi pas d'autres amis Marseillais!!??


----------



## Xav' (22 Janvier 2002)

Je peux crécher une personne chez moi s'il le faut...
C'est à voir le moment venu.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Janvier 2002)

Désolé, par contre moi pas possibilité de t'heberger...ca aurait pas été de refus....


----------



## benR (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*Je peux crécher une personne chez moi s'il le faut...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi aussi, personnes sérieuses uniquement


----------



## Tyler (22 Janvier 2002)

Bon ben écoutez...

Si l'un de vous veux bien de moi...
Je serais Trrrrèèèèèèsss serieux,mais on rira quand même un peu...MOUARF

Ouais, bon ben écouter,celui qui veut bien de moi me le dit,comme je prevois....Venez me voir sur AIM,mon pseudo : TylerAliasVal

Voili voualou,merchi les amis.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Janvier 2002)

À tous les participants de tous les AES, voyez, vous êtes dans la philosophie première de ce bar, en effet:
ceci est le premier post du Bar MacG, où il est encore et déjà question de bouffe!!


----------



## Xav' (23 Janvier 2002)

Que de souvenirs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le résultat est par là

_Si quelqu'un peux remettre les images, c'est cool_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2002)

OUaip, mais nos photos à nous elles sont plus belles d'abord


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2002)

parce que vous croyez qu'il va y avoir besoin de crécher chez quelqu'un ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas besoin, on aura pas le temps de dormir..

A chaque AES, ca rallonge de plus en plus tard.. 

Alors après 5 heures du mat', à la prochaine, y'aura plus besoin d'aller se coucher


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2002)

sauf si on est aussi casser que alèm


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*sauf si on est aussi casser que alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mouaip mais bon... Y'a que alèm qui est capable d'être dans un état comme ca ce jour là ...


----------



## Gargamel (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*sauf si on est aussi casser que alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>message officiel d'alèm:
_teuh-teuh gromwl slvosh grggrgrgrgrrommmlll  ssssslvoshhhhhhh dr livingstone, i presume? gggrrrrr teuh-teuh-teuh-teuh-teuh_ <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alèm nous informe donc qu'il croit aux effets de la pénicilline sur sa foudroyante maladie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais nous constatons que la fièvre n'a pas cessé!)


----------



## Tyler (23 Janvier 2002)

Arf...

Le Alèm doit être vraiment dans les vaps encore aujourd'hui,impossible de le chopper sur ICQ ou AIM !

Aïe Aïe Aïe mon fiiiiiiiiils, vient là , vient mon alèm,que jte fasse un booooooonnn COUSSSECOUSSSE ça va te remonter, avec des bonnes merguèèèèèèzzzzzzzz (Accent pied noir prononcé) !


----------



## Xav' (23 Janvier 2002)

Premier jet, totalement à l'arrache, et sans bière (c'est là tout le secret).


----------



## Gargamel (23 Janvier 2002)

_vous avez demandé alèm ne quittez pas, vous avez demandé alèm ne quittez pas, vous avez_





pas d'icq là où il est mais une jolie damoiselle (et un chat très moche mais très affectueux!) pour lui tenir compagnie, le nourrir et surtout veiller sur lui


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*

alèm nous informe donc qu'il croit aux effets de la pénicilline sur sa foudroyante maladie    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais nous constatons que la fièvre n'a pas cessé!)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sa foudroyante maladie il me la refiler il y a des morceaux de pomons un peu partout chez moi


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Janvier 2002)

Hein deja la version 4 ??? mon dite moi deja la date de la version 5 que je puisse me préparer à l'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  car la.... je peux pas réservé mon hotel comme ca moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi que... ca tomberais assez bien le 9 on a dit ??? hum c'est les vacances en plus !!!! quel dielem !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon escusez moi pour le version 3.... j'ai pas eu.... oh et pis zut je vais pas me justifier.... voila, je suis pas venu et j'en suis désolé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous me pardonné ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon je vais y réfléchir sérieusement cet fois


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Janvier 2002)

Yaouou le 9!! Avec plein plein de monde en plus!! COOL!!


----------



## Tyler (23 Janvier 2002)

Yann-Bleiz j'ai toujours voulu te dire,mais j'ai jamais osé :

Je trouve ta signature absolumenet excellente !
A chaque fois que je l'a lis,j'me maaaare !


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
Hein deja la version 4 ??? mon dite moi deja la date de la version 5 que je puisse me préparer à l'avance    car la.... je peux pas réservé mon hotel comme ca moi  
Quoi que... ca tomberais assez bien le 9 on a dit ??? hum c'est les vacances en plus !!!! *quel dielem* !!!!   
Bon sinon escusez moi pour le version 3....* j'ai pas eu.... oh et pis zut je vais pas me justifier.... voila, je suis pas venu et j'en suis désolé...* 

*vous me pardonné ?*





Bon je vais y réfléchir sérieusement cet fois<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
_Gouzi? aaaa pouzipamatifonne goooooooo naa pas si ma réééss hypossiiiiipasopurrraaatoorrrr, lo po compwis!_


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Hum... je vois qu'on parle la meme langue !!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_gouyou gouyou, chti tiot quinquin i s'ré ti tiot ein mollé a cotié eud'ses mirettes? i voé ti po qu'ch'tiot alèm i frise sin capieu rien qu'avec sin timpoérature ? bin, ch'deucteur, i racointe que ço d'vré s'foère avant l'neuf eud'février donc points d'angoaisses mes zasticots, j'sré plus cafougné de d'sous ch'tonsure!_


----------



## gjouvenat (24 Janvier 2002)

Hum... je vois qu'on parle la meme langue !!!!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

gouyou gouyou, chti tiot quinquin i s'ré ti tiot ein mollé a cotié eud'ses mirettes? i voé ti po qu'ch'tiot alèm i frise sin capieu rien qu'avec sin timpoérature ? bin, ch'deucteur, i racointe que ço d'vré s'foère avant l'neuf eud'février donc points d'angoaisses mes zasticots, j'sré plus cafougné de d'sous ch'tonsure!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais oui mon ptit Alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est bien... Alors les 2 gentils garçons en blanc qui vont venir, tu les recoit bien, tu leur offre un petit café, et ensuite tu les suit, ils vont t'amener dans ta nouvelle maison... tu verra, tu sera avec pleins de gens comme toi, qui savent pas ce que c'est qu'un PC, ni une télé, par exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Mais oui mon ptit Alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est bien... Alors les 2 gentils garçons en blanc qui vont venir, tu les recoit bien, tu leur offre un petit café, et ensuite tu les suit, ils vont t'amener dans ta nouvelle maison... tu verra, tu sera avec pleins de gens comme toi, qui savent pas ce que c'est qu'un PC, ni une télé, par exemple   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_bin min tiot fiu, on cause té point ein tiot mollé picard?_


----------



## philk34 (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bin min tiot fiu, on cause té point ein tiot mollé picard?









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'en fais pas alèm si on t'enbete tonton phenixx est là avec ses bananes magiques


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bin min tiot fiu, on cause té point ein tiot mollé picard?










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'essaye, j'essaye, mais tu sais combien j'ai du mal avec les langues (surtout non féminines...)


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par philk34:
*

t'en fais pas alèm si on t'enbete tonton phenixx est là avec ses bananes magiques   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_eune tiote banane, chtiot alèm en veut bin eune!_


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Janvier 2002)

'

Je ne serais pas parmi vous à cette AE. Amusez-vous bien, soyez sages et faites particulièrement gaffe à Alèm (et son objectif facétieux) et JeanBa (et sa garde robe facétieuse) !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## aes (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par l'ignoble Gognol:
*Je ne serais pas parmi vous à cette AE.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Traître ! Lâche ! Mauviette !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Amusez-vous bien*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faux cul ! Escroc !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*faites particulièrement gaffe à Alèm (et son objectif facétieux) et JeanBa (et sa garde robe facétieuse) !      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Délateur ! Vendu !


----------



## aes (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Je ne serais pas parmi vous à cette AE. Amusez-vous bien, soyez sages et faites particulièrement gaffe à Alèm (et son objectif facétieux) et JeanBa (et sa garde robe facétieuse) !      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en plus, c'etait à ton tour de faire peter la pizza !


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2002)

alèm y sera, vaillant comme jamais! (_faut dire, peux pas être plus naze que la dernière fois!_)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_et avec un nouvel appareil, qui sait, je peux même ramener un robot mixer pour ce que je fais comme photo!_








_euh quelqu'un pourrait me préter une débroussailleuse avant le 9, j'arrive plus à me raser_


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et avec un nouvel appareil, qui sait, je peux même ramener un robot mixer pour ce que je fais comme photo!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_d'ailleurs, elles sont toujours chez api!_


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

d'ailleurs, elles sont toujours chez api!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_api, rends mes photos ou je fous aricosec à l'hospice!_






_api, je vais chez un gniaffron qui vend un G3, ça t'intéresse?_


----------



## philk34 (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Pire que les prévisions de futurs G5   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En 2007, on se fait ça le 8 janvier, non   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé peu pas, suis déjà pris


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Janvier 2002)

Ben moi.... bon j'attend alors !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Ben moi.... bon j'attend alors !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*pas de AES5 prévu avant que l'AES4 n'ait eu lieu, voyons, on décide autour d'un verre de Leffe tranquillement tout cela, ça s'organise pas comme cela, Xav' et moi, on convient de la date (pour l'AES4 c'est bialès qui a emporté le morceau!) et pis voilà *


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Janvier 2002)

Bon pour prevoir un peu le coup !!!! on fait ca le 2 mars ???

si ca vous va !!!! je laisse organiser tout à Alem moi je lance la date qu'on puisse ce preparer un peu !!!!!


----------



## Xav' (27 Janvier 2002)

Attendons d'abord d'avoir vécu la prochaine édition avant de fixer la date de la cinquième édition.

Pour l'instant, nous restons donc fixé au 9 Mars 14h30 au Lou Pascalou.
Vous êtes tous les bienvenus.


----------



## benjamin (27 Janvier 2002)

Pire que les prévisions de futurs G5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En 2007, on se fait ça le 8 janvier, non


----------



## Xav' (27 Janvier 2002)

Bien vu


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par... alèm, évidement:
*api, rends mes photos ou je fous aricosec à l'hospice!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Depuis le temps que tu devrais y être, toi, ils sont toujours pas passé te prendre??


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
api, je vais chez un gniaffron qui vend un G3, ça t'intéresse?






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rien a voir mais comme on parle d'achat de machine la galerie lafayette on soldé vendredi des powerbook g3 500 a un prix halusinent : 600  !!


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2002)

quoi ?!
y'en avais beaucoup ?!?
bouhouhou..... à ce prix la, j'en achetais deux ou trois !


----------



## philk34 (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

rien a voir mais comme on parle d'achat de machine la galerie lafayette on soldé vendredi des powerbook g3 500 a un prix halusinent : 600  !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


il en reste ou pas


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

rien a voir mais comme on parle d'achat de machine les galeries lafayette ont soldé vendredi des powerbook g3 500 a un prix halucinant : 600  !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et tu nous dis rien?


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

je le ressors pour expliquer aux jeunes!


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*je le ressors pour expliquer aux jeunes!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a bon il y en a qui ne savent pas ce que c'est ?


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

a bon il y en a qui ne savent pas ce que c'est ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui Decus par exemple


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

oui Decus par exemple    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah bon ?

Au fait vous parlez de quoi ?
AE Sauvage ?

ca veut dire quoi ?


Je vais le dire à Steve moi si vous faites des betises contre Apple !!


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

oui Decus par exemple    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon grande séance d'évangelisation pour lui


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

bon grande séance d'évangelisation pour lui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh Eve Angeli c'est pas trop mon truc


----------



## ficelle (9 Mai 2002)

"master classe"






peut mieux faire... suivante !

[09 mai 2002 : message édité par ficelle]


----------



## maousse (9 Mai 2002)

Master class aussi pour le lien image pour lequel il faut un identifiant pour ton compte itools  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'avais jamais vu ça sous omniweb, mais c'est vachement beau le dialogue qui apparait ! je l'aime ! (omniweb)

a+


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pizzicato Five:
*

pas de AES5 prévu avant que l'AES4 n'ait eu lieu, voyons, on décide autour d'un verre de Leffe tranquillement tout cela, ça s'organise pas comme cela, Xav' et moi, on convient de la date (pour l'AES4 c'est bialès qui a emporté le morceau!) et pis voilà 






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça fait donc quatre personnes qui décident (Bialès n'est pas inclus dans le compte, ne le prends pas mal!)


----------

